# Dynamisch Text einblenden?



## Canardo (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo ihr, 

Ich habe endlich die Homepage meiner Fachschaft fertiggestellt. Ich bin auch eigentlich recht zufrieden, nur eine Sache ist einfach unschön:

Schaut euch doch bitte mal folgende Seite an:  Problemseite 

Dort habe ich eine Auflistung unserer Aufgaben. Klickt man auf einen der Punkte dieser Auflistung erscheind ein erklärender Text. 
Das Einblenden der erklärenden Texte ist im Moment noch über die Krücke des ladens einer komplett neuen Seite gelöst. 

Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich das besser realisiern? Immer eine ganze neue Seite zu laden ist einfach doch etwas bescheiden... ausserdem springt die Seite daurch. 
Das kann man doch sicher auch hübscher Skripten... 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, 

Dankes, 
Canardo


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo....

ein Blick in die Webmaster-Faqs wirkt manchmal Wunder


----------



## Canardo (15. Mai 2004)

Vielen dank für die schnelle und vor allem äusserst hilfreiche Antwort.
Das Skript funktioniert prächtig.


----------

